# Dare/sostenere/fare un esame



## femmejolie

Fare/dare un esame
In questo thread 2 italiane dicono che entrambe le forme sono valide, e che "sostenere" un esame e più altolocato.

Mi avevano detto che "dare un esame" significava farlo (gli alunni) e "fare un esame" significava prepararlo (gli insegnanti)
Ma a quanto pare sono valide tutte e 2.


----------



## sabrinita85

Sì, _fare un esame_ può essere inteso anche come _preparare un esame_, cioè l'insegnante che prepara la prova di verifica, però, in genere, vuol dire _dare/sostenere un esame_.
A sua volta, _preparare un esame_ significa anche e soprattutto studiare per l'esame, quindi tutto il tempo impiegato per leggere, studiare e ripassare è considerato come una _preparazione _all'esame.

Esempi:

(Studente)
-Oggi ho dato l'esame di glottologia da 8 cfu.
-Oggi ho fatto l'esame di glottologia da 8 cfu.
-Oggi ho sostenuto l'esame di glottologia da 8 cfu.
-In questo mese sto preparando l'esame di glottologia da 8 cfu.
-In questo mese sto studiando per l'esame di glottologia da 8 cfu.

(Professore)
-Oggi ho fatto gli esami di glottologia.
-Oggi devo preparare l'esame di glottologia da 8 cfu.


----------



## vikgigio

femmejolie said:


> Fare/dare un esame
> In questo thread 2 italiane dicono che entrambe le forme sono valide, e che "sostenere" un esame è più altolocato.
> 
> Mi avevano detto che "dare un esame" significava farlo (gli alunni) e "fare un esame" significava prepararlo (gli insegnanti)
> Ma a quanto pare sono valide tutte e 2.



'Fare' è un verbo così generico che chiaramente funge da jolly in molti casi, ovvero può venire in aiuto se non ti ricordi (o non conosci) il verbo appropriato. Diciamo che 'sostenere un esame' è l'espressione appropriata (non certo di chi è altolocato, ma piuttosto di chi parla con buona proprietà di linguaggio), 'dare un esame' è un'ottima alternativa (forse un tantino più colloquiale, ma comunque appropriato), 'fare un esame' è la forma più popolare, appunto quella di chi non vuol fare lo sforzo di ricordarsi uno dei due verbi succitati.


----------



## _forumuser_

vikgigio said:


> Diciamo che 'sostenere un esame' è l'espressione appropriata (non certo di chi è altolocato, ma piuttosto di chi parla con buona proprietà di linguaggio), 'dare un esame' è un'ottima alternativa (forse un tantino più colloquiale, ma comunque appropriato), 'fare un esame' è la forma più popolare, appunto quella di chi non vuol fare lo sforzo di ricordarsi uno dei due verbi succitati.


 
Io quando qualcuno mi dice "ieri ho sostenuto un esame" rispondo "ma perche' da solo non si reggeva in piedi?" Sostenere un esame non e' "altolocato" e' burocratichese.


----------



## vikgigio

_forumuser_ said:


> Io quando qualcuno mi dice "ieri ho sostenuto un esame" rispondo "ma perche' da solo non si reggeva in piedi?" Sostenere un esame non e' "altolocato" e' burocratichese.



Forse non ti piacerà, ma è così che si dice. Dovrai fartene una ragione, temo!


----------



## _forumuser_

vikgigio said:


> Forse non ti piacerà, ma è così che si dice. Dovrai fartene una ragione, temo!


 
Il vecchio caro si dice. Come hai ammesso tu stesso in giro si dice "fare". Mi spiace ma io non mi sento di raccomandare sostenere nel parlato. Io direi dare o fare.


----------



## vikgigio

_forumuser_ said:


> Il vecchio caro si dice. Come hai ammesso tu stesso in giro si dice "fare". Mi spiace ma io non mi sento di raccomandare sostenere nel parlato. Io direi dare o fare.



Io non ho ammesso niente, in verità. Ho solo detto "chi vuole parlare con proprietà di linguaggio usa _sostenere_/_dare_ _un esame_". Il fatto che _fare un esame_ sia la versione più usata, come mi sembra tu stia suggerendo, sarà forse anche vero, ma come ben sai se i dizionari dovessero registrare solo le parole usate dalla maggioranza degli italiani, finirebbero per svuotarsi del loro 60%, come minimo. Fortunatamente però certe parole esistono ancora e, che le usi o meno la maggioranza, è bene conoscerle e farle conoscere agli stranieri. Sta a loro poi eventualmente decidere quale espressione scegliere tra quelle proposte. Di certo è importante non dare loro informazioni sbagliate: 'sostenere un esame' non è burocratese, è solo buon italiano.


----------



## _forumuser_

vikgigio said:


> Di certo è importante non dare loro informazioni sbagliate.


 
Ho risposto al tuo primo post proprio perche' era un anatema immotivato nei confronti di "fare l'esame" e chi lo usa (incluso il sottoscritto). Fare l'esame e' OTTIMO italiano, non e' "popolare" (sic) e dirlo non denota assolutamente scarsa proprieta' di linguaggio.


----------



## sabrinita85

_Fare un esame_ non mi sembra un ottimo italiano, tutt'altro. Che si usi moltissimo è un altro discorso.
Il verbo _fare_, come dice Vikgigio, funge un po' da 'tappabuchi'; viene usato dalla massa per ovviare all'uso di un verbo più appropriato, tipo:

*ho fatto i compiti *(è usatissimo), 
ma sarebbe più corretto
*ho svolto i compiti*

oppure
*
ho fatto il tema *
ma forse è meglio
*ho eseguito il tema  

*Poiché, di solito, si parla di esami in ambito universitario, allora trovo che usare un linguaggio appropriato, che è uno degli intenti accademici, debba essere la norma.


----------



## _forumuser_

sabrinita85 said:


> _Fare un esame_ non mi sembra un ottimo italiano, tutt'altro. Che si usi moltissimo è un altro discorso.
> Il verbo _fare_, come dice Vikgigio, funge un po' da 'tappabuchi'; viene usato dalla massa per ovviare all'uso di un verbo più appropriato, tipo:
> 
> *ho fatto i compiti *(è usatissimo),
> ma sarebbe più corretto
> *ho svolto i compiti*
> 
> oppure
> 
> *ho fatto il tema *
> ma forse è meglio
> *ho eseguito il tema *
> 
> Poiché, di solito, si parla di esami in ambito universitario, allora trovo che usare un linguaggio appropriato, che è uno degli intenti accademici, debba essere la norma.


 
Ma stiamo scherzando??? Ho fatto i compiti non va bene?? Ho svolto i compiti?? Ma da dove le tirate fuori queste?? Mi fai pensare al tema di quinta elementare: Tema > Svolgimento. Io ci rinuncio.

E poi smettetela di parlare sprezzantemente de "la massa" e degli usi "popolari" che non e' carino per niente, no, aspetta, affatto carino.


----------



## sabrinita85

Fu, ma tu leggi i messaggi nella loro interezza o li rielabori solo a tuo piacimento?
Qua, a rinunciarci, sono io. A volte, mi cadono proprio le braccia.

_Fare i compiti_ è usatissimo e va bene in un contesto familiare o colloquiale.
Davanti a un docente universitario o davanti al Presidente della Repubblica, non lo userei mai. 
Ho ancora una dignità, io (<-- è ironico).


----------



## valy822

Beh, interessante diatriba!
Io sono sicuramente d'accordo sul fatto che _fare_ sia eccessivamente usato e non per questo scorretto ma a volte cercare il verbo più appropriato è importante e denota chiaramente una buona proprietà di linguaggio che in certe circostanze (ambito universitario o colloquio di lavoro o come dice sabri col Presidente della Repubblica ;-) non guasta mai. In ogni caso acquisire certi vocaboli credo non guasti mai nemmeno per se stessi, per migliorarsi.
Però non la metterei sul piano della dignità..secondo me non c'entra.
Non credo, comunque, che dire _fare un esame, fare i compiti, fare il tema_ denoti per forza un persona ignorante (una persona che non conosce altri termini) ma magari anche chi non vuole sforzarsi più di tanto.
Chi usa il verbo _fare_ non è di basso livello ma preferisce restare nell'ambito comune senza emergere dalla massa.


----------



## MünchnerFax

Mi sembra esagerato parlare di dignità in questi casi. Ai miei docenti universitari ho detto spesso «Ho fatto il conto e il risultato non mi è venuto» invece di «Ho svolto il calcolo e non ho ottenuto il risultato corretto» senza sentirmi necessariamente volgare né impertinente.

Lo stile da utilizzare si può in molti casi scegliere. Usare parole troppo ricercate (e diventano ricercate una volta che la maggioranza non le usa più) può certe volte essere addirittura sconveniente, mostrare distacco e perché no, anche un po' di snobismo. Usare uno stile più coloquiale invece a volte può aiutare molto nei rapporti umani. Se ai miei compagni di classe avessi detto "Questo pomeriggio svolgo i compiti, indi v'informo sulla possibilità di incontrarci questa sera", verrei ricordato con scherno ancora oggi... 

E ve lo dice uno al quale alcuni rinfacciano un lessico altisonante! 

PS Con questo non intendo certo consigliare di parlare in modo sciatto e sguaiato. Ma solo affermare che possedere una lingua significa anche saperla usare in tutte le sue sfumature, anche quelle più "popolari".


----------



## sabrinita85

Sì, la frase sulla dignità, l'ho buttata lì, non era una vera e propria questione di dignità, era di ironicità.


----------



## vikgigio

Qua s'è finito per parlare di snobismo, altisonanza e ricercatezza, anatemi contro espressioni popolari, con sic parentetizzati... Suvvia ragazzi!  Tutto questo perché io ho solo detto - e lo ripeto, in buonissima compagnia quale sono - che l'espressione "fare un esame" è generica e popolare, ed è _popolare _perché 'usata dalla maggioranza del popolo', quale questa parola ancora significa, per buona pace di chi le vuole sempre attribuire significati offensivi e snobistici che io non ho minimamente sottinteso. Al di là del fatto che non mi sento affatto di star parlando con aulicità solo se in un discorso tra amici dico "quel ragazzo deve sostenere l'esame giovedì" (sono ben altri i termini aulici e i termini burocratici), ma comunque io sono il primo che passa dal tono più forbito (nei limiti delle mie capacità) al linguaggio più informale, a seconda dei casi, perché secondo me è importante saper utilizzare tutti i registri (si ce stess' nu forum in napulitano ie fosse capace 'e scrive pure lladdinte ), quindi non ho mai lanciato alcuna maledizione contro 'fare l'esame' (che anch'io uso alle volte), ma ho solo messo in comparazione le tre espressioni, come era stato chiesto da chi ha aperto il post. Facciamo pace, su!
Baci!!!!!
Vik


----------



## MünchnerFax

vikgigio said:


> Qua s'è finito per parlare di snobismo, altisonanza e ricercatezza, anatemi contro espressioni popolari, con sic parentetizzati... Suvvia ragazzi!  Tutto questo perché io ho solo detto - e lo ripeto, in buonissima compagnia quale sono - che l'espressione "fare un esame" è generica e popolare, ed è _popolare _perché 'usata dalla maggioranza del popolo', quale questa parola ancora significa, per buona pace di chi le vuole sempre attribuire significati offensivi e snobistici che io non ho minimamente sottinteso. Al di là del fatto che non mi sento affatto di star parlando con aulicità solo se in un discorso tra amici dico "quel ragazzo deve sostenere l'esame giovedì" (sono ben altri i termini aulici e i termini burocratici), ma comunque io sono il primo che passa dal tono più forbito (nei limiti delle mie capacità) al linguaggio più informale, a seconda dei casi, perché secondo me è importante saper utilizzare tutti i registri (si ce stess' nu forum in napulitano ie fosse capace 'e scrive pure lladdinte ), quindi non ho mai lanciato alcuna maledizione contro 'fare l'esame' (che anch'io uso alle volte), ma ho solo messo in comparazione le tre espressioni, come era stato chiesto da chi ha aperto il post. Facciamo pace, su!
> Baci!!!!!
> Vik


 
Sono perfettamente d'accordo, come ho scritto nel mio post precedente, né sarò certo io quello che vuole attaccare briga (io?! Sono il più pacifico del mondo  ).

Però convieni con me che nessuno _sostiene l'esame_ bensì tutti lo _fanno_ o meglio lo _danno_. E lo _sostengono _solo se ne stanno parlando in una mail ufficiale (o una lettera... ma siamo nel 2000  ). Il ragazzo che citi, se stai parlando con, come minimo, tuoi conoscenti, l'esame lo _farà_ o meglio lo _darà_, non lo _sosterrà_. Lo _sosterrà_ solo se stai parlando con il professore o con una persona estranea - e anche in questo caso, se vuoi mantenerti su un registro formale. Idem con i compiti da _fare_ e da _svolgere_.

Generalizzando, l'uso che si fa dei termini succitati è questo (secondo me). Qui non sto discutendo poi come ognuno intende parlare e che registri intende usare. A me personalmente piace di più _dare_ e _sostenere_ che _fare_ l'esame, ma qui non è in discussione.


----------



## vikgigio

MünchnerFax said:


> Sono perfettamente d'accordo, come ho scritto nel mio post precedente, né sarò certo io quello che vuole attaccare briga (io?! Sono il più pacifico del mondo  ).
> 
> Però convieni con me che nessuno _sostiene l'esame_ bensì tutti lo _fanno_ o meglio lo _danno_. E lo _sostengono _solo se ne stanno parlando in una mail ufficiale (o una lettera... ma siamo nel 2000  ). Il ragazzo che citi, se stai parlando con, come minimo, tuoi conoscenti, l'esame lo _farà_ o meglio lo _darà_, non lo _sosterrà_. Lo _sosterrà_ solo se stai parlando con il professore o con una persona estranea - e anche in questo caso, se vuoi mantenerti su un registro formale.
> 
> Generalizzando, l'uso che si fa dei termini succitati è questo (secondo me). Qui non sto discutendo poi come ognuno intende parlare e che registri intende usare. A me personalmente piace di più _dare_ e _sostenere_ che _fare_ l'esame, ma qui non è in discussione.



Forse io sono fatto strano, ma t'assicuro che in 5 anni di università 'sostenere l'esame' non solo l'ho usato spesso e volentieri, ma l'ho sentito anche usare più volte, e non solo in contesti formali. Certo, non lo userei mai in mezzo a Forcella (quartiere popolare di Napoli), se no mi prenderebbero in giro a vita, ma per essere usato da ragazzi universitarî forse forse tanto formale non è..


----------



## MünchnerFax

vikgigio said:


> Forse io sono fatto strano, ma t'assicuro che in 5 anni di università 'sostenere l'esame' non solo l'ho usato spesso e volentieri, ma l'ho sentito anche usare più volte, e non solo in contesti formali. Certo, non lo userei mai in mezzo a Forcella (quartiere popolare di Napoli), se no mi prenderebbero in giro a vita, ma per essere usato da ragazzi universitarî forse forse tanto formale non è..


 
Non sei fatto strano perché ti ho scritto che lo uso, usavo e ho usato anch'io..  
Invece _sostenere_ l'ho sentito molto meno dai miei colleghi, e per dirla tutta pure dai miei professori. Questo ha continuamente contribuito a farmi sentire un marziano.


----------



## femmejolie

vikgigio said:


> Certo, *non lo userei mai in mezzo a Forcella (quartiere popolare di Napoli), se no mi prenderebbero in giro a vita*, ma per essere usato da ragazzi universitarî forse forse tanto formale non è..


LOL    

Allora, "sostenere un esame" è aulico o meno?.
Non vi mettete d'accordo!

*In quel quartiere mi prenderebbero in giro anche solo se parlassi in italiano*


----------



## sabrinita85

Ma no, _sostenere un esame_ è semplicemente un po' più formale e appropriato.


----------



## vikgigio

femmejolie said:


> LOL
> 
> Allora, "sostenere un esame" è aulico o meno?.
> Non vi mettete d'accordo!



Invece siamo fondamentalmente tutti d'accordo che non è 'aulico'. 'Formale' forse, ma aulico certamente no. E il fatto che mi prenderebbero in giro a Forcella non è un esempio a favore dell'aulicità di _sostenere_, perché in quel quartiere mi prenderebbero in giro anche solo se parlassi in italiano


----------



## valy822

vikgigio said:


> Invece siamo fondamentalmente tutti d'accordo che non è 'aulico'. 'Formale' forse, ma aulico certamente no. E il fatto che mi prenderebbero in giro a Forcella non è un esempio a favore dell'aulicità di _sostenere_, perché in quel quartiere mi prenderebbero in giro anche solo se parlassi in italiano


 
LOL  Concordo pienamente sul fatto che bisogna adattare il linguaggio a seconda del contesto e delle persone con le quali si sta interagendo in quel momento (o potrei anche dire parlando! scherzo ovviamente!). 
Detto questo _sostenere un esame_ non è aulico, è un pochino più formale di _fare_ forse.


----------



## alcesta

sabrinita85 said:


> (Studente)
> -Oggi ho dato l'esame di glottologia da 8 cfu.
> -Oggi ho fatto l'esame di glottologia da 8 cfu.


Mi mette in dubbio l'uso di dare e fare l'esame. Sono proprio sinonimi, non c'è nessuna sfumatura di differenza? Non parlo di registro alto e basso. Il problema è che a me "dare l'esame" suoni come una cosa finita, cioè se qualcuno mi dice "oggi ho dato quell'esame" io lo interpreto come "ho fatto/sostenuto l'esame e sono stato promosso". Ma il successo non è sottinteso anche col "fare", oppure non si sottintende nemmeno col dare? 
Sarà solo una mia idea fissa?


----------



## MünchnerFax

Come ti avevo scritto nella discussione in IE (che poi ho dovuto cancellare  ), _dare un esame_ è un perfetto sinonimo di _fare un esame_, significa entrare in aula, scrivere la prova (o sostenere l'orale) ed uscire. Non è implicato nessun risultato.


----------



## sabrinita85

MünchnerFax said:


> Come ti avevo scritto nella discussione in IE (che poi ho dovuto cancellare  ), _dare un esame_ è un perfetto sinonimo di _fare un esame_, significa entrare in aula, scrivere la prova (o sostenere l'orale) ed uscire. Non è implicato nessun risultato.


Concordo.
Dare e fare un esame si intercambiano e si usano come sinonimi.


----------



## alcesta

Grazie. MF, scusa, ti ho fatto ripetere la spiegazione, ma non ho visto il tuo post nell'altro thread. 
Edit: un'altra domanda, cosa vuol dire "cfu" negli esempi?


----------



## sabrinita85

alcesta said:


> Edit: un'altra domanda, cosa vuol dire "cfu" negli esempi?


CFU = Crediti formativi universitari


----------



## MünchnerFax

_Credito formativo universitario_, normalmente chiamato_ credito_. È "l'unità di misura" della difficoltà di un esame secondo l'ordinamento universitario.
E chiedo scusa per ogni incrocio.


----------



## alcesta

Grazie ancora.


----------



## federicoft

In tutti i casi, a beneficio di chi ha posto la domanda, io non direi mai _sostenere un esame_ in una conversazione informale. 

Così come non direi mai a nessuno che _mi sono recato al posto di lavoro in automobile_, a meno che non aspiri a diventare lo zimbello dell'uditorio. Direi che ci sono andato in macchina. 

Dare un esame mi sembra dignitosissimo.


----------

